# RST Space Bump Federgabel, MTB, 100 mm, schwarz



## Eat my dirt (6. Februar 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120681441943&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_575wt_1149

*RST Space Bump Federgabel, MTB, 100 mm, schwarz, mit Steckachse*
Nagelneue Dirt Gabel. Originalverpackt. Inkl. Pumpe.
Supersteif dank 42mm dicken Tauchrohren, 36 mm dicken Standrohren, sowie der 20mm Steckachse.

Kleiner, oberflächlicher Kratzer am rechten Tauchrohr. (siehe Foto)

Unverbindliche Preisempfehlung EUR 429,90 des Herstellers.

Technische Daten

Tauchrohr: Magnesium, 42 mm dick

Standrohr: Aluminium 7050, hart anodisiert, 36 mm dick

Radgröße: 26"

Bremsaufnahme: Scheibenbremse IS 2000, ohne Bremssockel
Laufradaufnahme: 20 mm Steckachse (im Lieferumfang enthalten)

Federweg: 100 mm

Federung: Luft (Nagelneue original Pumpe wird mitgeliefert)

Druckstufe: hydraulisch, einstellbar

Zugstufe: hydraulisch, einstellbar

Gabelschaft: Aluminium 7050, 1 1/8" Ahead

Schaftlänge: 260 mm (ungekürzt)

Brücke: Aluminium

Gewicht: ca. 2,10 Kg


----------

